# Awesome Hunt on an Old "Friend"



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We have all had those moments that come so close, but then can't quite make it happen. Well, we were able to get a second chance at a deer we saw last year that we called Dodger. This time we sealed the deal! It ended up being an awesome hunt to go along with the great time in the Ohio woods during the rut. We also had a close call with another brute and had a young buck come in looking for a fight with our decoy. When we got Dodger back from the processor he confirmed what we thought led to the unique rack...he had been shot twice by gun hunters! All said, it was very exciting time in the woods! I hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

great video! congrats on the deer!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome job on the video. loved watching it. congrats on a successful hunt.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Really enjoyed the vid.
Congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing Ohio hunt.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Enjoyed watching the video, congrats on bagging dodger.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you for all of the comments! We appreciate it!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

So.....when's your next fishing video? 
Sincere congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> So.....when's your next fishing video?
> Sincere congrats on a great hunt.


 Thank you! I am hoping the weather cooperates with us ore next year for the fishing videos! Got a new fish finder/GPS and never got to use it!


----------

